# Lightweight 700c wheelset



## steven1988 (10 Oct 2018)

Does anyone have a 700c wheelset for my lads Cyclocross bike, rim brakes.

Budget of around 300 quid.

Many thanks
Steven


----------



## Kernow_T (13 Oct 2018)

Pm


----------



## PaulSecteur (22 Oct 2018)

Magic ksyrium elite, little used from 2014 and in excellent condition of any interest?


----------



## steven1988 (22 Oct 2018)

PaulSecteur said:


> Magic ksyrium elite, little used from 2014 and in excellent condition of any interest?



Quite possibly. How much are you wanting and where are you. What speed are they?


----------

